# Checker la santé de la batterie Apple Watch



## niroz (17 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Il y a-t-il un moyen de vérifier la santé de la batterie des Apple Watch? Un peu comme avec Coconut Battery pour l'iPhone, l'iPad ou le MacBook.

J'ai mon Apple Watch 38mm depuis mai 2015 et la batterie n'est plus aussi bonne qu'avant. J'imagine que c'est normal, hein.

Merci !


----------



## JB747 (17 Décembre 2016)

En Apple Store, j'ai fait l'expérience aujourd'hui...


----------



## Vanton (18 Décembre 2016)

Tiens je me posais la question justement hier en branchant un iPhone avec Coconut ! 

T'as vraiment remarqué une baisse d'autonomie ? La mienne, une 42, date aussi de mai 2015 et pourtant j'ai rien remarqué...


----------



## niroz (26 Décembre 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Tiens je me posais la question justement hier en branchant un iPhone avec Coconut !
> 
> T'as vraiment remarqué une baisse d'autonomie ? La mienne, une 42, date aussi de mai 2015 et pourtant j'ai rien remarqué...



Oui j'ai remarqué une nette baisse d'autonomie depuis quelques mois. 
Avant elle durait facile 2 jours, là je termine mes journées à 10%, chargée à 100% en partant à 08h30.

Je ne sais pas si ça sert à quelque chose d'appeler le SAV d'Apple, j'imagine qu'ils vont me dire que c'est une usure normale de la batterie...
Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## niroz (26 Décembre 2016)

JB747 a dit:


> En Apple Store, j'ai fait l'expérience aujourd'hui...



Comment ça ?


----------



## Vanton (26 Décembre 2016)

Après watchOS 3 est plus gourmand que les versions précédentes je trouve


----------



## Zorglub38 (18 Janvier 2017)

Avec l'apple Care+, si ta batterie passe sous les 85% de rendement, il te la prenne en garantie et la change.


----------



## JB747 (23 Mars 2017)

niroz a dit:


> Comment ça ?



Oui j'étais en AppleStore, et il m'a fait un test de batterie comme ils font pour l'iPhone.


----------



## adixya (24 Mars 2017)

Alors les tests de batterie d'Apple, je n'y crois absolument pas, mon iPhone 5 avait deux heures d'autonomie et jamais ce n'est ressorti de leurs diagnostics. Mais alors JAMAIS.
Je l'ai changée pour 40 euros à Paris et même la merde chinoise qu'ils ont mise à la place fonctionne beaucoup mieux...


----------

